# Allah en español



## allah

?Como se dice "Allah" en Espanol?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Alá es la manera como se escribe en español.


----------



## pixma

Si te refieres a la palabra árabe, se castellanizó como _Alá_. El significado en español es _Dios_...  Aunque no sé si entiendo bien tu duda.


----------



## HUMBERT0

¿Qué es Allah?
Si te refieres a lo que en ingles es God, entonces es Dios.

En la tradición Judeo-Cristiana el nombre de Dios es YHWE o YHVE y éste se ha traducido al español como Jehová, Yavé, Yawé.


----------



## allah

?Por que no usamos la palabra Ala para la palabra dios?


----------



## pixma

¿Y por qué habríamos de usarla? En español tenemos una palabra para designar a ese supuesto ser supremo: Dios, que procede del latín. _Alá_ es un término que se utiliza generalmente para referirnos al Dios de los musulmanes, aunque probablemente sea el mismo (o sea, _ná_ de _ná_ ).


----------



## Forero

Sólo se lo usa cotidianamente en "ojalá" (del árabe "wa xa allah" = si Dios quisiere) y, creo yo, también es el original del "olé" y del "ole" de la corrida de toros.

Hace siglos había un tiempo en que se usaba más en españa, bajo los moros, pero desde 1492 ya no es de modo.


----------



## Jellby

allah said:


> ?Por que no usamos la palabra Ala para la palabra dios?



Porque entonces otros dirían que por qué no usamos la palabra dios para alá...
Seguro que si hacemos un referéndum en España o en cualquier país hispanohablante gana "dios".

Además, ¿entonces habría que decir "Alá es el único alá"? Eso sería una perogrullada.


----------



## Fernando

Para que quede claro (si a alguien no le gusta el resumen, que lo modifique):

- Dios de los musulmanes: Alá.
- Dios de los judíos: Jehová/Yavé.
- Dios de los cristianos: Dios.
- Dios personal en genérico: Dios.
- Dios en genérico de religiones politeístas: el dios XXX (Júpiter, po rejemplo).

Por supuesto cada religión tiene un montón de apelativos adicionales, pero diría que los únicos aplicables serían estos.


----------



## clares3

A título de mera curiosidad que amplía el sentido: ¿Sabíais que Dios es el genitivo de Zeus?
Los dioses se pasan el testigo, incluso el nombre, antes de acabar en los museos.
Clares3


----------



## konungursvia

Se dice: Dios.


----------



## mjmuak

konungursvia said:


> Se dice: Dios.


 
No, como ya se ha dicho antes, se dice "Alá".


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> Para que quede claro (si a alguien no le gusta el resumen, que lo modifique):
> 
> - Dios de los musulmanes: Alá.
> - Dios de los judíos: Jehová/Yavé.
> - Dios de los cristianos: Dios.
> - Dios personal en genérico: Dios.
> - Dios en genérico de religiones politeístas: el dios XXX (Júpiter, po rejemplo).
> 
> Por supuesto cada religión tiene un montón de apelativos adicionales, pero diría que los únicos aplicables serían estos.


 
Fernando, por Dios...

Los judíos *NO* pronunciamos el nombre de Dios. Y tampoco creemos que sea "nuestro".


----------



## sarm

Si hay algo que he aprendido a lo largo de los años es que hay temas de los que no es aconsejable discutir. A saber: Religión, Política, Fútbol y jamás poner en duda la inteligencia de una mujer. De lo contrario, los acontecimientos se pueden precipitar y verte envuelto en una espiral de sucesos de la cual no sabes jamás como vas a salir, pero es posible que con algun ojo morado. Que últimamente la gente esta muy sensible.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Yo no sé si *allahcita *lo hizo adrede o le salió sin querer, porque esta preguntita tiene como dos vertientes, analizándola pareciera que pregunta dos cositas diferentes a la vez, es mi parecer, digo yo, no sé, me da la impresión.

¿Cómo se dice "Allah" en Español? si lo indicamos en español "Allah" se dice Dios

Ahora si quieres saber como se escribe "Allah" en español es Alá.

Sarm : *jamás poner en duda la inteligencia de una mujer. "MEJOR NO TE PUDO HABER QUEDADO"...*


----------



## Fernando

alexacohen said:


> Fernando, por Dios...
> 
> Los judíos *NO* pronunciamos el nombre de Dios. Y tampoco creemos que sea "nuestro".



De acuerdo con Alexa y EmilyD (aplicando el principio establecido por sarm y corroborado por bb008).

SÉ que los judíos (¿3er mandamiento?) no nombran a su dios, pero mentiría si dijesen que le llaman Adonai (porque entonces estaría diciendo que son unos sacrílegos).

Pero el tetragramatón es, al menos, la forma que TRADICIONALMENTE en castellano (al menos los gentiles) hemos denominado al dios de los judíos (que se parece mucho mucho mucho al de los cristianos).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

El nombre tradicional del dios de los musulmanes en español es Alá.
Ahora bien, por mi trabajo conozco a muchos musulmanes españoles y cuando se refieren a su dios siempre dicen simplemente *Dios. *Nunca he oído que digan Alá, probablemente porque ellos tienen arraigada la convicción de que Dios es el mismo para todos (los cristianos somos también una religión del Libro), pero es cierto que en España las denominaciones tradicionales son las que dice Fernando.


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> SÉ que los judíos (¿3er mandamiento?) no nombran a su dios, pero mentiría si dijesen que le llaman Adonai (porque entonces estaría diciendo que son unos sacrílegos).


 
Es que no vamos por ahí hablando de Adonai, y Shadai, o Hashem... en realidad son los nombres, o los atributos, de Dios. Las palabras que se usan al rezar no son las mismas que se usan para hablar con los colegas...
No sé si estoy infringiendo las normas. ¿Se pueden discutir las palabras sin que sea discutir de religión?

A lo mejor me equivoco, pero creo que allah (que no sé si es allacito o allacita, por cierto) no tenía buenas intenciones al abrir este hilo. 

Y yo sí que he encontrado a una musulmana que dice Alá.

AZOFAIFA
¡Sacia tu vanganza en mí
si no has de quererme ya!
¡Hiere, Mendo, por Alá!

MENDO
¡Qué por Alá: por aquí!


----------



## Fernando

Ya, ya. Nosotros no llamamos a Dios, Dios, le llamamos "Padre nuestro".

Aparte de Muñoz Seca y Azofaifa, hay muchos musulmanes que usan "Alá". Por algún motivo (que me gustaría me aclarase algún musulmán del foro) usan "Allah", que sería la trasliteración (¿al inglés, al castellano?) desde el árabe. Se puede ver cualquier página de comunidades islámicas en español.

Por otro lado "Alá" creo que es simplemente "El dios" (o sea, Dios) en árabe, por lo que efectivamente podríamos usar Dios en cualquier caso.


----------



## bb008

alexacohen said:


> Es que no vamos por ahí hablando de Adonai, y Shadai, o Hashem... en realidad son los nombres, o los atributos, de Dios. Las palabras que se usan al rezar no son las mismas que se usan para hablar con los colegas...
> No sé si estoy infringiendo las normas. ¿Se pueden discutir las palabras sin que sea discutir de religión?
> 
> A lo mejor me equivoco, pero creo que allah (que no sé si es allacito o allacita, por cierto) no tenía buenas intenciones al abrir este hilo.
> 
> Y yo sí que he encontrado a una musulmana que dice Alá.
> 
> AZOFAIFA
> ¡Sacia tu vanganza en mí
> si no has de quererme ya!
> ¡Hiere, Mendo, por Alá!
> 
> MENDO
> ¡Qué por Alá: por aquí!


 
Una cosa es nombrar a dios por su nombre y otra distinto indicar como se escribe, decimos o llamamos en el "idioma Español" (leáse español). Si traducimos Allah, eso significa Dios y en nuestro idioma es Dios, si queremos saber como se escribe Allah en español es Alá.

Pero que lo quieras llamar, invocar, pedir, solicitar, rezar, en su nombre ya sea Yavé, Jehová, Dios, Alá, Adonai etc., etc.,etc., es otra cosa.

Realmente no creo que Allahcito o Allahcita tuvo mala intención, a veces a uno se le ocurren cosas y las pregunta sin pensar y sin tratar de herir susceptibilidades.

Recuerden que estamos hablando de la palabra Dios (Allah) si creemos o no en él, de religión, es otra cosa, aquí debemos enfocarnos en el idioma no en el tema.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Fernando said:


> Ya, ya. Nosotros no llamamos a Dios, Dios, le llamamos "Padre nuestro".
> 
> Aparte de Muñoz Seca y Azofaifa, hay muchos musulmanes que usan "Alá". Por algún motivo (que me gustaría me aclarase algún musulmán del foro) usan "Allah", que sería la trasliteración (¿al inglés, al castellano?) desde el árabe. Se puede ver cualquier página de comunidades islámicas en español.
> 
> Por otro lado "Alá" creo que es simplemente "El dios" (o sea, Dios) en árabe, por lo que efectivamente podríamos usar Dios en cualquier caso.


 
Creo que es porque el nombre de Dios para los musulmanes más ortodoxos sólo se puede pronunciar en árabe, supuestamente Allah, no Alá.
Pero en una ciudad  española con la mitad de la pòblación musulmana que visito habitualmente, lo normal en la calle es decir Dios al hablar en español.
La fórmula "Inshallah" (no se bien como se escribe) la traducen por "Si Dios quiere". y en general cuando hablan con no musulmanes dicen Dios.
Es probable que en contexto puramente religioso digan Allah, pero hablando conmigo, no.


----------



## alexacohen

bb008 said:


> Pero que lo quieras llamar, invocar, pedir, solicitar, rezar, en su nombre ya sea Yavé, Jehová, Dios, Alá, Adonai etc., etc.,etc., es otra cosa.
> 
> Recuerden que estamos hablando de la palabra Dios (Allah) si creemos o no en él, de religión, es otra cosa, aquí debemos enfocarnos en el idioma no en el tema.


 
Inshallah.

Los judíos no pronunciamos el nombre de Dios. Es lo que quise aclararle a Fernando. Y nada más.


----------



## pejeman

alexacohen said:


> Inshallah.
> 
> Los judíos no pronunciamos el nombre de Dios. Es lo que quise aclararle a Fernando. Y nada más.


 
Y en libros siempre veo D_os. Y en otros escritos nunca aparece completo.

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

alexacohen said:


> Inshallah.
> 
> Los judíos no pronunciamos el nombre de Dios. Es lo que quise aclararle a Fernando. Y nada más.


 

Yo te entendí y creo que todos lo entendemos y sabemos eso.... ¿Dios no es la palabra en español que significa Adonai, o Inshallah (si Dios quiere), por ejemplo?, si verdad.

Si un judío preguntará como se dice "Inshallah" en español y alguien sabe y tiene la traducción te dice "si Dios quieres", o no.

Yo te entendí y entendí a Fernando también, me expliqué, me sigues...


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por la información, Pablo.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Creo que es porque el nombre de Dios para los musulmanes más ortodoxos sólo se puede pronunciar en árabe, supuestamente Allah, no Alá.



En todo caso, me queda la pregunta de si "Allah" es una correcta trasliteración del nombre en árabe al castellano. No tengo dudas de que es correcta en inglés, pero yo leería "Allah" como "Ayá" o "Ayaj". Creo que abriré un hilo en el foro de árabe.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Fernando said:


> Gracias por la información, Pablo.
> 
> 
> 
> En todo caso, me queda la pregunta de si "Allah" es una correcta trasliteración del nombre en árabe al castellano. No tengo dudas de que es correcta en inglés, pero yo leería "Allah" como "Ayá" o "Ayaj". Creo que abriré un hilo en el foro de árabe.


 

Sí , claro. Es complicado transliterar la doble ele al castellano por culpa de nuestra elle.
La primera A tampoco es exactamente nuestra a.
Seguiré el hilo que abras en el foro árabe.


----------



## Fernando

He abierto este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=599843


----------



## alexacohen

bb008 said:


> ¿Dios no es la palabra en español que significa Adonai, o Inshallah (si Dios quiere), por ejemplo?, si verdad.


No. Adonai significa "Mi Señor" en español. 
Inshallah es árabe.


----------



## bb008

alexacohen said:


> No. Adonai significa "Mi Señor" en español.
> Inshallah es árabe.


 

Viste me enredé toda, bueno pero dime igual lo tradujiste, me indicaste bb Adonai, significa en español "Mi señor" y en árabe se escribe así...., pero vez que tiene una palabra específica...lo mismo sucede con Allah.


----------



## alexacohen

bb008 said:


> Viste me enredé toda, bueno pero dime igual lo tradujiste, me indicaste bb Adonai, significa en español "Mi señor" y en árabe se escribe así...., pero vez que tiene una palabra específica...lo mismo sucede con Allah.


 
No, bb. Para los judíos no existe una palabra específica para nombrar a Dios. El nombre de Dios no se puede pronunciar, y no se puede traducir. Es demasiado sagrado.
Adonai no significa Dios, ni es el nombre de Dios. Adonai no es árabe, es hebreo.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Cuando escribí que YHWE era el nombre para judíos y cristianos, no era mi intensión sugerir que los judíos lo pronuncian de viva voz. Entre las comunidades Judías se sabe que en la tradición y obedeciendo al mandamiento de no pronunciar el nombre de Dios en vano se opta por decir Adonay (Mi señor), HaShem (el nombre), inclusive cuando esté escrito YHWE  al leer se dice Adonay y nunca de los nunca tratan de reproducir los sonidos que leen para el tetragramon. Pero ese es el único nombre revelado y que se puede leer en las escrituras. Así, dice en las escrituras. Oye, Israel: YHWE nuestro Dios, YHWE uno es. Y amarás a YHWE tu Dios de todo tu corazón, y de toda tu alma, y con todas tu fuerzas.

  De hecho la traducción que tenemos para YHWE es Jehová usando las vocales para Adonay. Recordemos que antes no usaban vocales al escribir y las vocales se pronunciaban al leer. Para cuando se hizo el texto masorético, ya se tenía un alfabeto con todos los sonidos representados, pero había un problema de cómo transcribir el nombre de Dios sin infringir el mandamiento y que por error se leyera, pues no se podía mencionar el nombre de Dios, así que transliteraron las vocales de Adonay al tetragramon. Esto no ocurrió en los textos que nos vienen de otras fuentes, como la septuaginta en la que no se hicieron intentos por proteger el nombre y de ahí que en esta se preserve el nombre de Yavé o Yawé.

Las comunidades cristianas especialmente las de corte evangélico, no se nos enseña que los Judíos tengan un Dios y nosotros otro, clamamos al Dios de Abraham de Isaac y de Jacob, Dios de Moisés y los profetas del antiguo testamento. En la carta a los romanos Pablo nos lo enseña: “que son los israelitas, de los cuales son la adopción, la gloria, el pacto, la promulgación de la ley, el culto y las promesas, de quienes son los patriarcas, y de los cuales, según la carne, vino Cristo, el cual es Dios sobre todas la cosas, bendito por los siglos” y cuando el Señor hablaba con la Samaritana le dijo: “vosotros adoráis lo que no sabéis; nosotros adoramos lo que sabemos; porque la salvación viene de los judíos”. Aunque si ocurrió la separación de las comunidades cristianas del Judaísmo en el primer siglo, especialmente después de la destrucción del segundo templo, en la que cada comunidad organizó su  culto y doctrina de acuerdo a su tradición y enseñanzas.

  Cuando preguntaba que es allah, me refiero a si es un nombre o es una forma de designar a un ser supremo.

  Una cosa es el concepto de Dios, un ser supremo, omnipotente, omnisciente, omnipresente, que en ingles seria God, y creo que en hebreo es Elohim, en este caso Dios o dioses seria una palabra genérica para nombrar una divinidad o divinidades.

  Otro serian los títulos o conceptos que describen cómo le percibimos, por ejemplo: Padre nuestro, el Señor,  el principio y el fin, el altísimo, el todopoderoso, El-Shaddai (Dios todo poderoso), YHWE-jireh (Jehová-proveerá), Melech HaOlam (Rey del Universo), etc.

  Y otro sería el  nombre que el mismo reveló en las escrituras (para mí serian las escrituras judeo-cristiamas), úsese o no el nombre, sea permitido su uso o no.

  Por que hago esta distinción, por que así nos relacionamos con las personas. 
  Un ejemplo.  Si mi Padre se llama Antonio y es Doctor. No se llama Padre, aunque yo le diga Padre o papá, tampoco se llama médico, aunque esa es su profesión y todo mundo lo conozca por Doctor o galeno, no deja de llamarse Antonio aunque todo mundo le llame Tony o Toño y a mi me consta que el se llama Antonio por que así me lo dijo él.

  Al traducir la palabra Allah yo no se si estemos confundiendo el nombre con los títulos o con una palabra genérica para nombrar una divinidad. ¿No sé si me explico?


----------



## clares3

Pues para mí sólo hay un término, Dios, y ya si quieren que a cada uno de ellos le diga o lo piense por su nombre de pila que me lo diga y así lo haré. La pregunta, creo, ha quedado contestada: si quieres referirte en español a un ser supremo que empezó todo ésto dices Dios y quedas estupendamente; si te refieres al de los mahometanos, entonces dices Alá y todos quedan también contentos. Si  te refieres al Dios de los judíos entonces no dices nada o dices el Dios de los judíos y quedamos todos en paz.
Yo lo veo fácil
Clares3


----------



## iaf

HUMBERT0 said:


> Cuando preguntaba que es allah, me refiero a si es un nombre o es una forma de designar a un ser supremo.
> (...)
> Al traducir la palabra Allah yo no se si estemos confundiendo el nombre con los títulos o con una palabra genérica para nombrar una divinidad. ¿No sé si me explico?



Creo que entiendo a lo que apuntás. Por las dudas, esto es lo que dice la REA:*Alá**2**.*
    (Del ár. clás. _aḷḷāh_).
* 1.     * m. Nombre que dan a Dios los musulmanes y, en general, quienes hablan árabe.​Y esto es de Wikipedia:*USO*
 _Allāh_ se traduce exactamente como "Dios", con mayúscula, puesto que se refiere al dios único. La palabra "dios" con minúscula, es decir, referida a cualquier otra divinidad, es _ilāh_, pl. _ilāhāt_ (إله pl. ﺇﻟﻬﺎﺕ). El uso de _Allāh_ o Alá sin traducir es, pues, en principio, incorrecto: decir por ejemplo "los musulmanes adoran a Alá" equivaldría a afirmar que "los anglicanos adoran a God". Sin embargo, algunos musulmanes no árabes usan siempre _Allāh_ en lugar de _Dios_ aduciendo que puesto que Dios es quien habla en primera persona en el Corán, _Allāh_, en árabe, es exactamente la palabra que usa el ser supremo para referirse a sí mismo y por tanto la mejor para nombrarle. Este uso de la palabra sin traducir no incluye, desde luego, a su derivado castellano, que es incorrecto en cualquier caso. En ocasiones, algunos musulmanes que viven en un medio no musulmán, y especialmente los conversos, utilizan _Allāh_ como forma de singularizarse como seguidores de una religión distinta a la mayoritaria.
En lengua árabe _Allāh_ es el modo general de nombrar a Dios, tanto para musulmanes como para cristianos y judíos de lengua árabe. También en maltés —lengua hablada por un pueblo eminentemente católico— _Allah_ significa "Dios".

​Saludos, iaf.


----------



## iaf

clares3 said:


> Pues para mí sólo hay un término, Dios, y ya si quieren que a cada uno de ellos le diga o lo piense por su nombre de pila que me lo diga y así lo haré. La pregunta, creo, ha quedado contestada: si quieres referirte en español a un ser supremo que empezó todo ésto dices Dios y quedas estupendamente; si te refieres al de los mahometanos, entonces dices Alá y todos quedan también contentos. Si te refieres al Dios de los judíos entonces no dices nada o dices el Dios de los judíos y quedamos todos en paz.
> Yo lo veo fácil
> Clares3



¡Perdón Clares3, no te había leído!
Me parece una buena postura, la tuya. 
Personalmente, siempre preferí usar los "nombres de pila" según la religión, por una cuestión de respeto y de la misma manera que intento pronunciar los nombres propios fiel al origen de quién lo porta.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

iaf said:


> Creo que entiendo a lo que apuntás. Por las dudas, esto es lo que dice la REA:*Alá**2**.*
> (Del ár. clás. _aḷḷāh_).
> *1. *m. Nombre que dan a Dios los musulmanes y, en general, quienes hablan árabe.
> 
> ​Y esto es de Wikipedia:*USO*
> _Allāh_ se traduce exactamente como "Dios", con mayúscula, puesto que se refiere al dios único. La palabra "dios" con minúscula, es decir, referida a cualquier otra divinidad, es _ilāh_, pl. _ilāhāt_ (إله pl. ﺇﻟﻬﺎﺕ). El uso de _Allāh_ o Alá sin traducir es, pues, en principio, incorrecto: decir por ejemplo "los musulmanes adoran a Alá" equivaldría a afirmar que "los anglicanos adoran a God". Sin embargo, algunos musulmanes no árabes usan siempre _Allāh_ en lugar de _Dios_ aduciendo que puesto que Dios es quien habla en primera persona en el Corán, _Allāh_, en árabe, es exactamente la palabra que usa el ser supremo para referirse a sí mismo y por tanto la mejor para nombrarle. Este uso de la palabra sin traducir no incluye, desde luego, a su derivado castellano, que es incorrecto en cualquier caso. En ocasiones, algunos musulmanes que viven en un medio no musulmán, y especialmente los conversos, utilizan _Allāh_ como forma de singularizarse como seguidores de una religión distinta a la mayoritaria.
> En lengua árabe _Allāh_ es el modo general de nombrar a Dios, tanto para musulmanes como para cristianos y judíos de lengua árabe. También en maltés —lengua hablada por un pueblo eminentemente católico— _Allah_ significa "Dios".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece una explicación bastante coherente y que concuerda con lo que habíamos observado, si bien yo no estoy de acuerdo en que se considere incorrecto la denominación tradicional castellana de Alá, ya que por tradición histórica, religiosa y cultural Dios para los cristianos, sean anglicanos, católicos o metodistas, forma una unidad distinta a la versión musulmana del mismo ser superior según las religiones
> 
> 
> ​Saludos, iaf.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Me parece una explicación bastante coherente la de Wikipedia y concuerda con lo que habíamos observado, si bien yo no estoy de acuerdo en considerar incorrecto el uso castellano de Alá ya que por tradición histórica, cultural y religiosa , Dios para los cristianos , ya sean católicos, anglicanos o metodistas, forma una unidad distinta a la versión musulmana del mismo ser superior según las religiones.


----------



## HUMBERT0

iaf said:


> Y esto es de Wikipedia:*USO*
> _Allāh_ se traduce exactamente como "Dios", con mayúscula, puesto que se refiere al dios único. La palabra "dios" con minúscula, es decir, referida a cualquier otra divinidad, es _ilāh_, pl. _ilāhāt_ (إله pl. ﺇﻟﻬﺎﺕ).
> También en maltés —lengua hablada por un pueblo eminentemente católico— _Allah_ significa "Dios".
> ​Saludos, iaf.



Gracias por sacarme de la duda Iaf, eso no la sabia. 
Saludos.


----------



## mjmuak

Ásifa, llego tarde. 

Me habéis convencido, estaba completamente segura de que lo correcto era "Alá" pero el artículo de Wikipedia tiene mucho sentido. Toda la vida me han dicho que el Dios de los musulmanes era "Alá" (como si no fuese el mismo), pero lo he estado pensando y es cierto que mis amigos musulmanes hablan de "Dios". 

Un saludo


----------



## iaf

HUMBERT0 said:


> Gracias por sacarme de la duda Iaf, eso no la sabia.
> Saludos.



No se agradece , para mí también fue novedad... 



mjmuak said:


> Ásifa, llego tarde.
> 
> Me habéis convencido, estaba completamente segura de que lo correcto era "Alá" pero el artículo de Wikipedia tiene mucho sentido. Toda la vida me han dicho que el Dios de los musulmanes era "Alá" (como si no fuese el mismo), pero lo he estado pensando y es cierto que mis amigos musulmanes hablan de "Dios".
> 
> Un saludo



Yo también siempre hacía esa distinción, y aún no sé hasta qué punto está mal, por lo que explica del uso de Alá dentro de una comunidad predominantemente no musulmana. (Me parece lógica esa "forma de singularizarse" de la que habla.)

**** Regla 9. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## belén

Hola:
Por favor, os ruego os centréis en el tema inicial si tenéis algo más que aportar, dado que el hilo está desvariando tanto y en muchas aportaciones ha dejado de ser un hilo lingüístico.
Gracias
Be


----------



## Malaia

Fernando said:


> Para que quede claro (si a alguien no le gusta el resumen, que lo modifique):
> 
> - Dios de los musulmanes: Alá.
> - Dios de los judíos: Jehová/Yavé. se escribe Yahve, por cierto, es en hebreo. Muy usado entre las comunidades de católicos ("kikos")
> - Dios de los cristianos: Dios.
> - Dios personal en genérico: Dios.
> - Dios en genérico de religiones politeístas: el dios XXX (Júpiter, po rejemplo).
> 
> Por supuesto cada religión tiene un montón de apelativos adicionales, pero diría que los únicos aplicables serían estos.


----------



## Forero

Malaia said:


> No tienes ni idea de lo que significa el "ole" de España.  Por cierto, a veces usamos "Dios" como exclamación, pero nada que ver con lo que dices.



Disculpe por favor.

Ya sé que el significado actual de "ole" no es de nombre propio divino, pero creía que el origen es lo mismo que el de "olé" (ár. wa-llah).

Una interpretación posible de la pregunta que comenzó este hilo es:  Dado que la lengua castellana tiene muchos vocablos comunes de origen árabe y que la cultura castellana ha heredido elementos significantes de la cultura árabe de hace siglos, ¿por qué no usamos todavía el nombre más importante asociado con esa cultura?

Lo que quería decir yo es que sí se usa, pero la historia y los siglos han cambiado y la pronunciación y el significado tanto que ya no se pueden reconocer.  Hay que usar la traducción tradicional (Dios), o no mencionar el nombre, o bien reimportar la pronunciación y el significado del árabe moderno.


----------



## Fernando

Malaia said:


> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dios de los judíos: Jehová/Yavé. se escribe Yahve, por cierto, es en hebreo. Muy usado entre las comunidades de católicos ("kikos")
Click to expand...


Pues no sé cómo se escribirá en hebreo, pero con certeza no será "Yahve", ya que ellos tienen su alfabeto.  En el Reina Valera, la única denominación que encuentro es "Jehová". 

Te paso la lista de términos que Wiki toma como posibles castellanizaciones.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yahveh



> Génesis 28:13 (Reina-Valera 1960)
> Reina-Valera 1960 (RVR1960)
> Copyright © 1960 by American Bible Society
> 13 Y he aquí, Jehová estaba en lo alto de ella, el cual dijo: Yo soy Jehová, el Dios de Abraham tu padre, y el Dios de Isaac; la tierra en que estás acostado te la daré a ti y a tu descendencia.(A)


----------



## iaf

Bueno entonces, volviendo al tópico original, opino:

Si decimos *Yahveh *o *Jehova*, también debemos decir *Allah *o *Alá*.
De lo contrario, le decimos *Dios *a todos.
No veo porqué hacer diferencias entre religiones...

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## iaf

**** Cita de mensaje borrado. Martine (Mod...)

 No quiero perder de vista que el origen de este hilo era sobre *"Allah en español"* y que esto es un foro sobre idiomas.
 Entiendo que, por analogía, se recurre a analizar cómo se procede con otras religiones. ¡Me parece perfecto!
 Cada uno tomará su postura; la mía es de buscar criterios de coherencia lingüística.


----------



## bb008

Recuerden que estamos hablando de la palabra Dios (Allah) si creemos o no en él, de religión, es otra cosa, aquí debemos enfocarnos en el idioma no en el tema.

Esa es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## belén

El hilo ha sido ya suficientemente exprimido por lo que lo vamos a cerrar.
Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones. 


Belén


----------

